# Ariens ST1032 keeps blowing light bulbs



## jpalladino (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 1993 Ariens ST1032. I replaced my Tecumseh engine with a new Tecumseh engine model LH358SA, Spec. #159636A, Disp. 358. This was the recommended replacement motor for the original engine. Now I keep blowing the light bulb. The bulb that keeps blowing is #1141. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't see a hard use bulb for that style. Perhaps an LED replacement would work well? LEDs are vibration resistant.

http://www.intecracing.com/DomelightLEDPricelist.htm

I think an 1156 replacement bulb will work for an 1141. $15 a pair.


----------

